
ZigWay Is Hiring a Technology Lead - sarvesh18
ZigWay | Tech Lead | Remote&#x2F;Myanmar | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;l&#x2F;2iPUUr<p>Based in Yangon, ZigWay is one of Myanmar’s leading social enterprise start-ups. Our mission is to help low income families break free of poverty traps. We have designed and built software to help people access cheap and flexible loans when they need it.<p>We&#x27;re looking to fill the following position:<p>-Technology lead: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;l&#x2F;2iPUUr<p>We can help with visas.
======
verdverm
HN is not a joke b board, please read the FAQ for the who's hiring post on the
first business day of the month.

